# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5] Possiblit d'activer une interface web depuis le PB 10.5

## henri.gobert

Est-il possible d'activer une inteface web  la place de l'interface client depuis une application en PB 10.5 ?

----------


## augustin.gagner

Pouvez-vous dvelopper davantage ? Quel est votre besoin ?

----------

